# Traveling coffee



## blissful (Jul 17, 2008)

*For my trip in August, when I'll be living out of a cooler, a lil' fridge and a microwave, and for taking to work, I need a recipe.*
*Some kind of coffee concentrate (I grind my beans), with a little chocolate (probably dark) and then milk (or half and half or ?), and put it over ice. I got to thinking about it on my way home from work, I stopped at the gas station and they had a really nice smooth iced coffee.*

*I saw this post and didn't want to hijack the coffee thread. This might work but I haven't tried it yet. Anyone? TIA ~Bliss*

*Posted by Jet: *


> *Cold-brewed coffee concentrate *
> 
> 
> *Just this week I heard a recipe for cold-brewed coffee concentrate.
> ...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a cold-brewer and it does make a very nice concentrate. Very smooth with low acidity. The only down side is that it take a number of hours to brew the concentrate. But if you did it now and then freeze it in ice cube trays, that would be easy and keep it fresh to take on your trip.


----------



## jet (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been making cold-brewed coffee for over a month now and my regular coffee pot is no longer on the counter.  I mix mine 1 part concentrate and 2 parts water, then microwave.


----------



## blissful (Jul 17, 2008)

dang if I don't wear my coffee makers out in 11.5 months on average. I have to try cold brewing, I love a smooth coffee.
I appreciate both of your replies, Fisher's mom and Jet. I will have to make my coffee on my vacation once I get there--liquids are restricted by TSA on flights and it might be better to have some concentrate I made there. I just can't live without my little fix of coffee. (and it's going to be so hot--Arizona, but it's a dry heat, whatever that means--like an oven?)
Fisher's mom, how does the cold brewer work?
This making of concentrate--it's at room temperature--so 70-80 degrees is okay? I'm going to practice making it tonight to bring to work tomorrow and so I know I can do it when I leave the state.
Thank you thank you thank you, ~Bliss


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

I have this one, Bliss.
Intelligentsia Coffee & Tea, Inc. - Toddy Cold Brewer
You put about a pound of coffee in the top container, which has a hole in the bottom with a removeable rubber plug and a re-useable filter that fits over the hole in the bottom. Then you fill it to the top with cold water. The you let it sit out on the counter overnight - I think 10-12 hours. (I put a piece of plastic wrap over it to keep any little creepy crawlie things out that might happen by.) After that, you remove the plug and the concentrated coffee drains out into the glass carafe. You need to refrigerate or freeze the concentrate and then add it to hot water to taste. It really is excellent coffee - I think you'll like it.


----------



## blissful (Jul 18, 2008)

okay, last night I put a cup and a half of coffee grounds in a bowl with a quart of water and stirred it really good.
Then this morning, I put it through the filter of the coffee maker. I poured a few ounces in a cup and added water to get a taste. It was smooth and very dark. (I might have added a bit more than 2 ounces, as my buzz was maybe too much)
This is going to work on the trip. I may have to switch to this method for using it at home, it takes less energy, it tastes good and I can get rid of the coffee maker (more counter space).
Now I need to figure out how much and what kind of chocolate (dark type) to put in the coffee and how to disperse it (probably heat). Then I can shake it up in the AM and add some milk over ice and be good to go. (we will have a lot of early mornings because we will be hiking a bit on vacation)
I like this method as I do most of my cooking from Friday night to sunday night and just use what is made to warm up for most of the week--yes I'm tired at the end of a week day--hope that doesn't shock anyone.
Thank you for all the advice and help, this is going to work for me. ~Bliss


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad this will work for you, Bliss. A great cup of coffee is one of life's best pleasures.

I thought I would share this - the instructions on my cold brewer said _not_ to stir or agitate the coffee. Just put it in the container and then pour the cold water in, putting a little in and waiting a minute or 2 for the ground coffee to absorb it, and then pouring in the rest. I don't know why, and it was very hard for me not to stir it but I didn't so I can't say if this affects the taste or not.

Just thought I'd share that - maybe you can try it without stirring and see if there is a difference. (And then share your results with us!) I hope your trip is wonderful!


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to make it again, and not agitate it (stir it). Although I can't imagine it matters if I agitate it or not, maybe the coffee will be happier and less agitated.


----------

